

Iranian Reyhaneh Was Executed for Murdering Her Rapist - maram
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/reyhaneh-jabbari-executed-iran-hangs-woman-for-murder-of-her-alleged-attempted-rapist-9817712.html

======
Alupis
2 wrongs don't make a right. You can't murder someone because they wronged you
(raped in this case), at least in most countries. From the article, it does
not appear she pursued any sort of legal remedy prior to stabbing her attacker
2 days later.

